# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash:

## PAF

> Justin Amash: Conservatives will someday face the horrible truth that the Republican Party fought so hard to justify and excuse an amoral and self-serving president, and what he gave them in return was bigger government and erosion of the principles and values they once claimed to cherish.
> 
> https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...396281856?s=21


Boy can I list a boat load of principles and values republicans have eroded

----------


## angelatc

I think the party as a whole long ago abandoned those principles.  Groups like the TEA Party and the Freedom Caucus gave us some hope, but they sold out.

----------


## phill4paul

> I think the party as a whole long ago abandoned those principles.  Groups like the TEA Party and the Freedom Caucus gave us some hope, but they sold out.


  Spin offs of Ron Paul and his popularity. And once he went back to relative obscurity..............

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yes, this is Thomas not holding the President accountable.  And he's not just ignoring the issue, but actively providing political cover for Trump with his constituents.  
> 
> It's disingenuous to conflate a super-majority vote for a spending bill they knew Trump would sign into law with a vote to override a Presidential veto.


What makes you think that Thomas does not hold Trump accountable? And how exactly does a member of Congress hold Trump accountable?

----------


## EBounding

> What makes you think that Thomas does not hold Trump “accountable”? And how exactly does a member of Congress hold Trump “accountable”?


Because he makes excuses for Trump when bad bills are signed into law instead of telling his constituents that the President is breaking his promises.

----------

